# Harrogate



## mozzy (Nov 1, 2009)

I went to Harrogate at the weekend, and I was quite surprised at what a really nice place it seemed. I didn't really have any expectations of the town before going as I was not there as a tourist - I was there for other purposes, so I didn't have any prior judgments about the place.

However, after having a quick glimpse, I thought it was a very nice place. The architechture in the town was very attractive, and we went in some really nice bars which were very good! I would love to go back as a tourist and certainly see more. I have heard of the "Spa Baths" there, and that you can buy "Harrogate Spring water" (i think!), but I was wondering what other people thought of the place, and what their experiences are of the town. 

As I was only there on an in and out visit, i'm wondering if I am not just getting carried away and having an unbiased opinion of Harrogate!


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 1, 2009)

Odd thing about Harrogate. I've met a grand total of three women from the town over the years. Fell for all three. I have never met anyone else from Harrogate so far as I am aware.

Never been there myself, which is probably just as well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a pretty little place, posh part of the Dales. Make sure you pronounce it Harrow-gate or the locals get upset. Accent isn't like the surrounding parts.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 3, 2009)

Betty's Team rooms.

http://www.bettys.co.uk/


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

My alcoholic middle brother lives there. (he likes moving to places where he struggles to find work and its expensive and touristy and snobby. He lived in Buxton and Edinburgh before). Its got lots of Pubs so he can drink himself to death.

On a more serious note I found Bettys to be excellent, but some of the smaller places were very snooty and it was a small pond really. I met Hugo Speer from Cutting It and the Full Monty, he's a local and was very nice. But I dunno its picturesque, but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

nice place and a bit posh. 
full of retired southerners driving 4x4s


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 5, 2009)

Harrowgate (pronounced Harra Gut in the unwashed urban areas of Yorkshire) is pretty much solely responsible for the success of Leeds in recent times. Who else do you think shops in Harvey Nicks? Certainly not people from Leeds!


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 9, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> (he likes moving to places where he struggles to find work and its expensive and touristy and snobby. He lived in Buxton and Edinburgh before).



Buxton is a town of two faces so the tourism and snobbery are entirely optional, the halves can be intertwined if you want. But there are a lot of pubs. One of them is good too. 


Have been to Harrogate a cople of times. Once in the rain, I paid lots of money for good fish and chips and wandered round the Botanical Gardens. Very nice (apart from the rain), they had police on bicycles. That doesn't happen round here. Second time barely saw the place just the theatre. Nice enough and Bettys is reason enough to go. I'd probably prefer either Leeds or somewhere closer to the Dales. Harrogate's probably good to retire to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Harrowgate (pronounced Harra Gut in the unwashed urban areas of Yorkshire)



And other rural parts as well! Certainly up here in Swaledale at any rate and it doesn't come much more rural.


----------



## oryx (Nov 9, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> And other rural parts as well! Certainly up here in Swaledale at any rate and it doesn't come much more rural.



...and in York.

I don't remember Harrogate being posh & desirable when I was a kid.

I remember (vaguely) going with my grandma and tasting the sulphurous water which was utterly vile. You know you can get Volvic 'Touch of Fruit' etc. with a hint of strawberry, kiwi etc.? 

This was like water with a lot more than a hint of rotten eggs.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 20, 2009)

I live and work in Harrogate. It is ace.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 20, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> It's a pretty little place, posh part of the Dales. Make sure you pronounce it Harrow-gate or the locals get upset. Accent isn't like the surrounding parts.



Harra-gaaate to locals.

Harrow-gate to the posh people who move here.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 20, 2009)

mozzy said:


> I went to Harrogate at the weekend, and I was quite surprised at what a really nice place it seemed. I didn't really have any expectations of the town before going as I was not there as a tourist - I was there for other purposes, so I didn't have any prior judgments about the place.
> 
> However, after having a quick glimpse, I thought it was a very nice place. The architechture in the town was very attractive, and we went in some really nice bars which were very good! I would love to go back as a tourist and certainly see more. I have heard of the "Spa Baths" there, and that you can buy "Harrogate Spring water" (i think!), but I was wondering what other people thought of the place, and what their experiences are of the town.
> 
> As I was only there on an in and out visit, i'm wondering if I am not just getting carried away and having an unbiased opinion of Harrogate!



It's not in the lake district.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 20, 2009)

starfish2000 said:


> My alcoholic middle brother lives there. (he likes moving to places where he struggles to find work and its expensive and touristy and snobby. He lived in Buxton and Edinburgh before). Its got lots of Pubs so he can drink himself to death.
> 
> On a more serious note I found Bettys to be excellent, but some of the smaller places were very snooty and it was a small pond really. I met Hugo Speer from Cutting It and the Full Monty, he's a local and was very nice. But I dunno its picturesque, but I wouldn't want to live there.




Hugo Speer is nice but will earnestly list, without much prompting, all the acting awards he's ever recieved after perhaps, 1/4 to 1/2 of a pint, and make sure you leave talking to him knowing in no uncertain terms that he is one of the great actors.

We also have Marlon Dingle: V.nice, a right Christian.

Robert Huth: Tried it on with my mrs.

Gareth Southgate: Sulking in a mansion a few miles out of town.

Danny Mills: Currently training to do a marathon in a wheelchair.

The bloke who said 'let the juice loose aboot this hoose' on the early 90's wine gums advert: Works in the theatre bar.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 20, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> full of retired southerners driving 4x4s



Unfortunately


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2009)

"Ooooh it's a lovely place" is the standard reply whenever Harrogate is mentioned.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice theatre in Harrogate too (Harra-gut to me ). Did some work experience stuff there many years ago.

And my wedding dress came from Harrogate


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (Harra-gut to me ).



Yeah but without the H, 'arra-gut is more like it


----------



## oryx (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> "Ooooh it's a lovely place" is the standard reply whenever Harrogate is mentioned.



 

and Betty's.


----------

